# ATI Radeon HD4870 oder bei NVidia bleiben ?



## Mister-Loki (1. Oktober 2008)

Nabend ihr.

Also ich hatte bis jetzt immer NVidia Karten und war auch recht zufrieden.
Da ich mir jetzt ne neue Karte bzw n ganz neues System kaufe, steh ich vor der Frage
ob ich diesesmal nich doch aufs ATI Schiff springen soll.
Benchs hab ich mir angesehn und die Leistung der 4870 ist wirklich gut in meinen Augen.
Allerdings hab ich noch keinen Vergleich mit der NVidia GTX 260, welche meine andere Wahl wäre.
Von dem was ich weiß, sind ATI Karten immer etwas lauter und wärmer als NVidia Karten, kennt sich da jemand aus ?
Und gibt es bei ATI  auch so eine "Kontrollstation" also wo ich manuell Spieleprofile anlegen kann,
 bzw AA etc im Vorfeld ein und ausschalten kann ? 
Wieviel besser/schlechter wäre die 4870er karte zur mitlerweile recht günstigen 9800 gtx bzw 2x9800gtx SLI ? 
Wär schön wenn mir wer helfen könnte.

LG


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Oktober 2008)

Wie GeForce so ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Hab noch NIE 'ne GF besessen sondern bin seit jeher 'n ATI-Fanboy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab bisher auch noch keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht.

Hab zur Zeit 'ne 3870X2 und bin rundum zufrieden. Als ich sie neu hatte, gabs zwar einige Probleme mit paar Spielen, wo ich schon dachte, dass die Karte nicht in Ordnung ist, aber das hat sich dann durch aktualisieren und einstellen der Treiber behoben.

Lautstärke geht. Kann mich nicht beklagen. Dafür, dass da zwei GPUs drauf sind, empfinde ich sie als recht leise. Laut wird sie nur selten und beide GPUs laufen laut GPU-Z auf 50-60°C. Grad mit Warhammer auf hohen Details ist sie bei gemütlichen 55°C. Denke also, dass eine 4870er nicht viel wärmer werden wird. Die Temperatur hängt natürlich auch mit vom Luftkreislauf im Gehäuse ab.

Tools gibts zwei: "Catalyst Control Center", das ist das Standardtool was bei den Treibern dabei ist. Und dann noch die "ATI TrayTools", die den gleichen Umfang bieten, jedoch etwas schlanker sind. Profile mit diversen AA-, AF-, MipMaping- und Textureinstellungen kann man auch anlegen, ja.

Aber pass auf, was du für eine 4870er holst. Es gibt auch Spar-Versionen, die hinter der Leistung der originalen Karte liegen und somit auch hinter der einer vergleichbaren GeForce.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (1. Oktober 2008)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Nabend ihr.
> 
> Also ich hatte bis jetzt immer NVidia Karten und war auch recht zufrieden.
> Da ich mir jetzt ne neue Karte bzw n ganz neues System kaufe, steh ich vor der Frage
> ...



Laut dem Benchmark den ich gesehen habe (finde die Quelle grad nicht) war die 4870 fast überall besser als die GTX260. Wenn du also schwankst zwischen 4870 und 260 nimm ATi. Von Spielen wird aber meist Geforce besser supportet und wenn es nicht auf das Geld ankommt würde ich zur 280 tendieren, da kommt die 4870 nicht ran. Bei neuen X2 Varianten von 4870 gibt es Mikroruckler, lohnt also noch nicht diese Technik.


----------



## xTaR (1. Oktober 2008)

Die HD4870 ist wohl die beste Wahl. In den meisten Spielen schneller als eine GTX280 und immer schneller als eine GTX260.


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2008)

"schneller als eine GTX280 "  

Wohl eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GTX260 und 4870     Das ist in vielen bereichen echt geschmackssache. mal ist die eine schneller mal die andere.
Wobei die neue GTX260 version sich wohl eindeutiger vor der 4870 plazieren sollte. genaue Tests hab ich dazu leider auch nochnet gesehen. 
Dazu kommt wie oben schon erwähnt der oft bessere Spiele Support und was in nächster Zeit eventl. nicht zu vernachlässigende PhysiX part der Geforce Karten.
Ich werd wohl auch in einem Monat oder so zur gtx260 greifen.


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. Oktober 2008)

Kann aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen.

Habe mir kürzlich einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut.
Mit ner 4870, einem Intel E8400 und 4 GB RAM auf einem P45-Mainboard von MSI.
Kann alle Spiele mit den maximal möglichen Einstellungen auf 1680x1050 spielen (bis auf Crysis, da hat man dann nur 15 FPS).
Alle aktuellen Spiele laufen dann mit knapp 40 FPS, was locker ausreicht.

Rechner habe ich komplett neu gekauft (inkl. Netzteil usw.), mir außerdem einen 22-Zoll TFT von iiyama zugelegt und bin unter 1000 Euro Gesamtpreis geblieben.


----------



## Mister-Loki (1. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ja lustig.. fast wie meiner nur, dass ich nen E8500 einbauen will und Mainboard ASUS P5N-D.
Crysis interessiert mich eh nicht so sonderlich... hauptsache ich kann damit ne Weile gemütlich (fast) alles 
daddeln, ohne mir gedanken machen zu müssen.
Hast du XP oder Vista ?


----------



## painschkes (1. Oktober 2008)

_Greif zur 4870 - ist zurzeit einfach das beste was du machen kannst , wenn du nicht grad ne GTX280 kaufen möchtest.


Ati hat zurzeit einfach die Nase vorn , ist einfach so.

Ich war auch immer für Nvidia , kaufe mir aber nächste Woche auch nen neuen PC und steige da auf die 4870 um.



Google einfach mal - 4870 oder GTX260? 



&#8364;: Habs mal rauseditiert , brauch mich hier ja nicht vollposten lassen :-)_


----------



## Tünnemann72 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hm, ich wollte mir Anfang des Jahres auch eine Radeon für mein betagtes AGP System kaufen; Radeon 2600XT (HD) .. nachdem ich jedoch in zahlreichen Foren gelesen habe, dass AMD/ATI unter Windows XP keinen funktionierenden Treiber für Ihre AGP Produkte bereitstellten, habe ich schnell den Gedanken an ATI wieder aufgegeben ...Selbst die PCI-E Variante soll ja sehr "launisch" mit Hinblick auf Treiber und Spiele sein: Freunde, die eine Radeon im Rechner haben, sagen: Tolle Karte - wenn man Sie zum laufen bekommt ... Muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er sich den "Installationsstress" mit den Treibern und möglichen Inkompatibilitäten antun möchte ... Wie gesagt, die Karten sind bestimmt von guter Qualität ... nur etwas komplizierter in der Einbindung .. 

Wer wie ich, ein Freund von "Karte- einbauen- Treiber- druff- und fertig" ist, sollte bei Nvidia bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Vorposter: Meinst du diese gemessenen 4% merkst du bei irgendeiner Anwendung ?? Wohl kaum !


----------



## painschkes (1. Oktober 2008)

_Dann haben deine Freunde die Treiber von einer falschen Seite geladen? 

Gibt schon seit ewigkeiten keine Probleme mehr mit den Treibern , die 4870 ist zudem ne PCI-E Karte , also gibts noch weniger Probleme._


----------



## Tünnemann72 (1. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dann haben deine Freunde die Treiber von einer falschen Seite geladen?
> 
> Gibt schon seit ewigkeiten keine Probleme mehr mit den Treibern , die 4870 ist zudem ne PCI-E Karte , also gibts noch weniger Probleme._



Das mit den nicht funktionierenden Treibern in der AGP Variante hat AMD selber auf Ihrer Seite zugegeben ... schade, ich habe keinen Link mehr ... aber Google mal nach Radeon 2600 Pro /XT da wirst du vieles hierzu finden ... und nein, besagte Personen haben keinen falschen Treiber geladen - die PCI-E Version lässt sich auch immerhin einbinden .. nur mit dem Spielekompatibilitäten sieht es mau aus ...


----------



## painschkes (1. Oktober 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> nur mit dem Spielekompatibilitäten sieht es mau aus ...




_Na dann erzähl mal , bin ich ja mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Tünnemann72 (1. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Na dann erzähl mal , bin ich ja mal gespannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe keine Details parat - wir haben das Thema nicht weiter vertieft: Zu unwichtig ! Man sagte es mir und gut ...


----------



## painschkes (1. Oktober 2008)

_Gut rausgeredet , naja , ist schon ok.. Nvidia Fanboys gibts ja überall :-)

Bevor hier alles zugeflamed wird...


@TE : Hol dir die 4870 , aber nicht von Saphire , nimm sie von MSI / Club 3D zb._


----------



## Tünnemann72 (1. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gut rausgeredet , naja , ist schon ok.. Nvidia Fanboys gibts ja überall :-)_



Was soll der Schwachfug ? Hast du mal gegoogelt ... wahrscheinlich nicht ! Hast dir irgendeinen kleinen Teil aus einem grossen Text, der vieles beeinhaltete herausgepickt, um zu beweisen, wie toll ATI ist ... Das sind mir immer die richtigen ... Thema ist für mich durch


----------



## painschkes (1. Oktober 2008)

_Klar hab ich gegooglet , und ich hab nur DAS eine Beispiel rausgesucht , ich suche seit einigen Wochen wenn nicht sogar Monaten ne neue Graka (bzw nen neuen PC) und Ati hat wie oben schon beschrieben , einfach die Nase vorn.. ich google JEDEN Tag nach was neuem , und bist jetzt kamen nur Positive Sachen zum vorschein._


----------



## k4k4shi (1. Oktober 2008)

Also die GTX 260 hat klare Vorteile und das kann man nicht abstreiten, so hat nVidia den Sprung im 2D Modus geschafft das heißt der Verbrauch sinkt auf magere 25-30 Watt, wobei eine 4870 konstant mehr Strom Verbrauch, aber ich zweifel das man bei solchen Monstern auf den Stromverbrauch achtet, zum Anderen liegt der durchschnittliche Stromverbrauch der Karte niedriger.

In spielen wie Crysis, Call of Duty 4 liegt die GTX260 konstant vor einer 4870 oder ganz knapp dahinter, unter DX10 liegt sie i.d.R. immer knapp vor einer 4870, da ATI unter DX10 immer noch einige Treiberprobleme mit dem Feinschliff hat und da sind wir beim größten Problem der ATI-Karten die Treiberineffizienz, erst der neuste Spross der vor wenigen Tagen raus kam behebt wenigstens ein paar Probleme, aber so gibt es unerklärlicher weise bei manchen Spielen extreme Framerate-Einbrüche trotz der eigentlich ansehnlichen Leistung die sie haben müsste und diese Treiberineffizienz zieht sich nun schon seit viele Treibergenerationen hin, hier liegt nVidia einfach zurzeit etwas vorn, auch wenn es bei ihnen Probleme mit AF und Optimierungen gibt, aber sie kriegen die Balance besser hin.

Ich persönlich hatte verschiedene Grafikkarten von beiden Herstellern und muss sagen, dass ich vorerst bei nVidia bleibe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (1. Oktober 2008)

> Also die GTX 260 hat klare Vorteile







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... no comment.


----------



## painschkes (1. Oktober 2008)

_Puh , danke xTaR.. -.-_


----------



## Todesschleicher (1. Oktober 2008)

Wo isn in der Statistik die HD4870?

Ich seh nur die langsamere HD4850 und die ist nur knapp hinter der GTX260 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Oktober 2008)

_Naja , er meinte damit wohl das die 4850 schon hinter der GTX260 ist , also ist die 4870 DA schneller._


----------



## Mister-Loki (1. Oktober 2008)

Danke erstmal für euren Enthusiasmus.
Also die GF GTX260 würde mich ca 50 € mehr kosten +/- da evtl anderes Netzteil ... 
Allerdings so wie ich jetzt auch computerbase gelesen habe, hab ich das durch den echt bedeutend kleineren 
Stromverbrauch bald wieder drin...
die 280er hingegen ist schon sehr viel teurer.. bräuchte definitiv anderes Netzteil und wär damit bei + 200 € ... ob sich das so lohnt...
immerhin entfalltet die Karte ihre Kraft erst bei nem 30 zoller... und ich hab nur 22 ^^
das hin und her geht also weiter in meinem Kopf -.-

€ Noch fix ne Frage:

Angenommen ich hol mir die GF 280, die ja 1024mb hat, 4 Gig Ram und Vista 32HP, wieviel Arbeitsspeicher kann ich dann 
effektief nutzen ?
Und welche Nachteile hat eine 64 Bit version genau ? Bei meinem Händler steht nur, unterstützt nich jede Hard bzw Software Oo


----------



## ~Kieron~ (1. Oktober 2008)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für euren Enthusiasmus.
> Also die GF GTX260 würde mich ca 50 &#8364; mehr kosten +/- da evtl anderes Netzteil ...
> Allerdings so wie ich jetzt auch computerbase gelesen habe, hab ich das durch den echt bedeutend kleineren
> Stromverbrauch bald wieder drin...
> ...



32Bit:
Gesamt nur 4 GB RAM --> 4 GB - 1 GB GFX RAM - X (nen wert den ich nimmer genau weiß) = 2,x - 3GB RAM den du effektiv noch einbauen kannst.

64Bit:
Nachteil ist das für ALTE Hardware nicht immer ein 64Bit Treiber vorhanden ist. Bei neuen PC Modellen sollte das aber kein Problem sein.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (1. Oktober 2008)

4870 vs. 260: http://www.hardware-infos.com/tests.php?test=45&seite=15
Allgemeiner Test wo auch der Abstand zur GTX280 deutlich wird: http://www.hartware.de/review_840.html


----------



## Klos1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Nabend ihr.
> 
> Also ich hatte bis jetzt immer NVidia Karten und war auch recht zufrieden.
> Da ich mir jetzt ne neue Karte bzw n ganz neues System kaufe, steh ich vor der Frage
> ...



Bei den neuen Modellen sind die Geforce lauter, wenn man den Tests glauben schenken darf und zwar um einiges.

Habe mir jetzt mal auf gut Glück eine ATI4870 von Powercolor bestellt. Bin auch eher von Nvidia überzeugt. Aber eine 4870 1024 MB für knapp über 200 Euro ist halt schon sehr verlockend.
Die Karte sollte morgen kommen, also wenn du dich etwas gedulden kannst, werde ich hier einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (1. Oktober 2008)

4870 vs. 260: http://www.hardware-infos.com/tests.php?test=45&seite=15
Allgemeiner Test wo auch der Abstand zur GTX280 deutlich wird: http://www.hartware.de/review_840.html


----------



## k4k4shi (1. Oktober 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Bei den neuen Modellen sind die Geforce lauter, wenn man den Tests glauben schenken darf und zwar um einiges.
> 
> Habe mir jetzt mal auf gut Glück eine ATI4870 von Powercolor bestellt. Bin auch eher von Nvidia überzeugt. Aber eine 4870 1024 MB für knapp über 200 Euro ist halt schon sehr verlockend.
> Die Karte sollte morgen kommen, also wenn du dich etwas gedulden kannst, werde ich hier einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben.


Oha...

Also aktuelle ATI karten sind leider Gottes unter Last sehr laut, weil die Lüfter durch Singleslot Kühlung sehr hoch drehen müssen, was bei Dualslot Lösung (GF 88xx-GTX2xx) nicht der Fall ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abhilfe schaffen zum Glück Kühler anderer Hersteller und die Montage ist eigentlich auch einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Oktober 2008)

_Ich würd ganz ehrlich zur 4870 greifen , vllt sogar die die Klos sich geholt hat? :-)


Zurzeit einfach das beste was du machen kannst , vor allem bei nem 22"er.. wie du selber geschrieben hast lohnt sich die GTX280 erst bei hohen Auflösungen._


----------



## Klos1 (1. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Lautstärke geht. Kann mich nicht beklagen. Dafür, dass da zwei GPUs drauf sind, empfinde ich sie als recht leise. Laut wird sie nur selten und beide GPUs laufen laut GPU-Z auf 50-60°C. Grad mit Warhammer auf hohen Details ist sie bei gemütlichen 55°C. Denke also, dass eine 4870er nicht viel wärmer werden wird. Die Temperatur hängt natürlich auch mit vom Luftkreislauf im Gehäuse ab.



Die neuen ATI-Karten werden laut Test verdammt heiß. Über 90° wurden schon oft gemessen. Bei der ATI4870 werden besonders die Spawa's glühend heiß. Hat in einem Forum ein User auch schon deutlich
mit einer Wärmebild-Kamera gezeigt. Deswegen ist bei alternativen Kühlungen bei der 4870 äußerste Vorsicht geboten. Powercolor musste das mit ihrem PCS+ Modell sehr schmerzlich erfahren.



xTaR schrieb:


> Die HD4870 ist wohl die beste Wahl. In den meisten Spielen schneller als eine GTX280 und immer schneller als eine GTX260.



Stimmt einfach nicht. Die GTX280 schlägt eine ATI4870 so gut wie immer und oft auch deutlich. Bitte nichts beschönigen. Sie schlägt oft eine GTX260, aber auch bei weitem nicht immer.

@Moderator, von dem ich jetzt gerade den Namen vergaß, welcher im Besitz einer 4870 ist. Wie laut ist die Karte denn? Da mich ich mir immo am meisten Sorgen.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Oktober 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Oha...
> 
> Also aktuelle ATI karten sind leider Gottes unter Last sehr laut, weil die Lüfter durch Singleslot Kühlung sehr hoch drehen müssen, was bei Dualslot Lösung (GF 88xx-GTX2xx) nicht der Fall ist
> 
> ...



Dann ließ dir mal die Tests der Geforce GTX280 oder auch GTX260 durch. Die wurden so gut wie überall von den Meßwerten her als deutlich lauter befunden.
Außerdem, seit wann hat eine 4870 eine Singleslot-Kühlung. Die zeig mir doch mal bitte. Kenne keine einzige.

Nur die 4850er haben eine Singleslot-Kühlung. Diese wurden aber in den meisten Tests als leise befunden.

Außerdem kann man sich für 150€ die His IceQ4 4850 kaufen. Die hat auch eine Dual-Lösung. Von der habe ich bisher nur Bestes gehört. Soll nicht rauszuhören sein.


----------



## k4k4shi (1. Oktober 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> @Moderator, von dem ich jetzt gerade den Namen vergaß, welcher im Besitz einer 4870 ist. Wie laut ist die Karte denn? Da mich ich mir immo am meisten Sorgen.


Großer Grafikkartenvergleich auf Tom's Hardware

sollte alles sagen alle Lautstärken und und und


----------



## k4k4shi (1. Oktober 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Dann ließ dir mal die Tests der Geforce GTX280 oder auch GTX260 durch. Die wurden so gut wie überall von den Meßwerten her als deutlich lauter befunden.
> Außerdem, seit wann hat eine 4870 eine Singleslot-Kühlung. Die zeig mir doch mal bitte. Kenne keine einzige.
> 
> Nur die 4850er haben eine Singleslot-Kühlung. Diese wurden aber in den meisten Tests als leise befunden.
> ...


Kleine Verwechselung mit der 4850 passiert mal, aber was defenitiv Sache ist sind ca 40db und das hat man bei alle aktuellen Karten, ich musste auch die Erfahrung machen das angebliche Topkühler anderer Hersteller, so toll angepriesen wurden, dass sie so leise wären, aber waren lauter als mein Standardkühler, naja wer einen Silent-PC will sollte versuchen ne effektive passiv Lösung zu finden, alle anderen stören sich eh nicht an der Lautstärke, ich höre meine 9800GTX+ bei 50% Lüftergeschwindigkeit auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Oktober 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Großer Grafikkartenvergleich auf Tom's Hardware
> 
> sollte alles sagen alle Lautstärken und und und



Danke, nett gemeint. Mein Problem ist jedoch, daß ich obwohl ich wirklich inzwischen alle Tests, online wie auch in Fachzeitschriften oder diverse Forenberichte kenne, mir immer noch absolut unsicher bin.

Den gerade bei der ATI4870 schreibt jeder was anderes.

In Gamestar hieß es z.b. bei der Powercolor: "ogar unter Last sehr leise"

Kurz darauf ließt man einen Test der Sapphire im INet und es heißt: "Sehr lauter Lärmpegel"

Und so läßt sich dieses Wechselspiel beliebig fortführen. Dabei haben die alle den gleichen Referenzkühler getestet. Die herstellerseitigen wurden bisher alle als schrottig befunden.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich wünsche mir einfach sowas wie meine 8800 GTS G92. Ich kann ohne Übertreibung sagen, daß du bei meinem jetzigen PC keinen Unterschied zu einem wassergekühlten Pendanten ausmachen könntest.
Ich verwende nur 120mm Lüfter, auch für CPU. Die 8800 GTS hörst du nicht raus.

Deswegen bin ich inzwischen sehr verwöhnt, was Lautstärke angeht. Und genau da hab ich bei der ATI, aber auch bei den aktuellen Geforce so meine Bedenken. Und Drehzahl runterstellen bei der ATI ist wohl nicht. Wie gesagt, daß Ding wird bereits in der Standard-Konfig knalle heiß.

Aber morgen werde ich es wohl wissen. Zur Not geht sie zurück und ich bau mir eine ATI4850 IceQ4 rein.


----------



## k4k4shi (1. Oktober 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Danke, nett gemeint. Mein Problem ist jedoch, daß ich obwohl ich wirklich inzwischen alle Tests, online wie auch in Fachzeitschriften oder diverse Forenberichte kenne, mir immer noch absolut unsicher bin.
> 
> Den gerade bei der ATI4870 schreibt jeder was anderes.
> 
> ...


Nimms mir nich übel aber Gamestar und Hardware, wenn würde ich eher auf Hardware Spezialisten setzen, sei es Tom's Hardware, PCGH, Hardware Luxx oder eine der tausend anderen Seiten, aber einem Spielemagazin würde ich da nicht viel vertrauen entgegen bringen.

Und dort stehen feste Werte für diverese Grafikkarten wodurch eine hohe Vergelichbarkeit auftitt.


----------



## Mister-Loki (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube, das ist das Problem... jeder sagt was anderes, und die andern gebens falsch weiter ... 
Ich hab mir jetzt auch etliche Tests angeschaut.. und die können nicht alle richtig sein, weil einfach 
mal die mal die Karte bei gleichen bedingungen besser ist. Der eine sagt, die ist laut, der andere sagt die ist lauter.
Ich warte mal auf deinen Test klos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also bis jetzt ist meine entscheidung ATI HD4870 > GF GTX 260
aber GF GTX 280 > ATI HD4870.... dafür auch teurer .... 
und als Studi ist Geld immer knappes Gut -.-


----------



## k4k4shi (1. Oktober 2008)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt ist meine entscheidung ATI HD4870 > GF GTX 260
> aber GF GTX 280 > ATI HD4870.... dafür auch teurer ....
> und als Studi ist Geld immer knappes Gut -.-


Stimmt im Großen und Ganzen, aber durch Treiberprobs überholt die GTX260 in wenigen Anwendungen auch mal die 4870, aber in der Mehrzahl ganz klar vorn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Oktober 2008)

_Ich greife auf jeden Fall zur 4870 , mal schaun was Klos morgen sagt.. 

Viel Glück , das du für dich das richtige findest :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Danke 

Ist meine erste ATI seit der guten alten 9800pro von damals.


----------



## xTaR (1. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> 4870 vs. 260: http://www.hardware-infos.com/tests.php?test=45&seite=15
> Allgemeiner Test wo auch der Abstand zur GTX280 deutlich wird: http://www.hartware.de/review_840.html



Du hast damit dich gerade selbst geowned. 


http://www.hardware-infos.com/tests.php?test=45&seite=8 

Guck dir mal den Abstand in den Hohen AA und AF Einstellungen An. Lächerlich dass eine 350€ Karte keine Chance gegen eine 200€ Karte hat.


----------



## Mister-Loki (1. Oktober 2008)

Naja auf der seite gibts auch _Charts_, die wie folgt aussehen :

001  	ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2
]002 	Nvidia Geforce GTX 280
003 	Nvidia Geforce 9800 GX2
004 	Nvidia Geforce GTX 260
005 	ATI Radeon HD 4870
006 	ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2
007 	ATI Radeon HD 4850
008 	Nvidia Geforce 9800 GTX+
009 	Nvidia Geforce 8800 Ultra
010 	Nvidia Geforce 9800 GTX


----------



## Wagga (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe die 4850 512 und bin mit der vollstens zufrieden.

Und WotLK kann ruhig kommen.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (2. Oktober 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Du hast damit dich gerade selbst geowned.
> 
> 
> http://www.hardware-infos.com/tests.php?test=45&seite=8
> ...



Es ist bekannt das ATi bei der AA Einstellungen ab und zu die Nase vorne hat. Aber bei Einstellungen die normal kein User wirklich so verwendet. Ich hab jedenfalls keinen Kumpel in meinem Bekanntenkreis der mit mehr als 4 AA / AF spielt.  Das sind aber auch nur absolute Einzelergebnisse. 4870 ist vorne was Preis / Leistung angeht, das bestreite ich nicht aber ansonsten ist einfach die 280 vorn und wenn man einen "Gaming PC  ab 1000 Eur" zusammenstellt kommt man um eine 280 nicht rum.


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2008)

_Nur mal davon abgesehen das er nen Vergleich für die 4870 und die GTX260 haben wollte :-)

Wie gesagt , ich würd zur 4870 greifen wenn du nicht mehr als 1000€ ausgeben möchtest , sonst kannst du natürlich zur GTX280 greifen._


----------



## Mister-Loki (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub so langsam, das ich das auch machen werde... *geld zusammenkratz* (Lag nicht irgendwo noch was ? )
Warte trotzdem schon ganz gespannt auf den Erfahrungsbericht....

Falls es wen interessiert, das System sieht dann wohl so aus :

Intel Core2 E8500 - 2x3,16 Ghz
Asus P5N-D Mainboard
4 Gb DDR2 Ram
NVidia GF GTX 280
Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer 
Vista HP 32bit
22Zoll TFT Benq G2200W 

sollte ja für einige Zeit brauchbar sein .... und weit über 1000 bin ich damit nicht.


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2008)

_Ach , hast noch Gehäuse / Laufwerk / Netzteil da? 

Na dann , bist natürlich nich ganz so hoch im Preis.._


----------



## Mister-Loki (2. Oktober 2008)

Nene, aber die hab ich als 
nicht aufzählungswürdig empfunden *g*

Is n Thermaltake Shark Big Tower / Thermaltake Armor JR Midi Tower -  wird spontan entschieden,
N 700W Be Quiet Netzteil
Und n Samsung DVD Brenner, Kartenleser von kA welcher Firma.
Lüfter: Arctic Cooling Alpine 7 Pro / Xigmatek Heatpipe Cooler 120mm -  wird auch noch entschieden


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2008)

_700W ist auch dafür viel zu überdimensioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber gut , nimm es wenns der Preis zulässt._


----------



## ~Kieron~ (2. Oktober 2008)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Ich glaub so langsam, das ich das auch machen werde... *geld zusammenkratz* (Lag nicht irgendwo noch was ? )
> Warte trotzdem schon ganz gespannt auf den Erfahrungsbericht....
> 
> Falls es wen interessiert, das System sieht dann wohl so aus :
> ...



Ich halte die Konfiguration für Daneben - schau mal in den gepinnten Thread rein.

Austauschen würde ich:
CPU
Mainboard
Vista 64Bit


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2008)

_Ah , ich dachte schon es fällt nur mir auf..

Nimm lieber : 

P5Q Pro
E8400
und gleich 64Bit , wie Kieron schon gesagt hat._


----------



## Mister-Loki (2. Oktober 2008)

Naja dee E8500 wird in der aktuellen PCGH an 2 Stelle der Besten CPUs aufgeführt, 
Und das Mainboard ist das einzige, welches mein Händler in dieser Ordnung hat.
Vista 64 wurde mir mittlerweile oft gesagt brauche ich nicht wirklich, ich würde lediglich ca 500 MB mehr Ram nutzen können, 
dan aber eh jeweils nur 2 GB von Windows zugewiesen werden, macht es kaum unterschied zum 32er. Soweit ich das verstanden habe lohnt sich ne 64bit Version frühestens mit Windows 7, da es immer wieder Probleme geben kann (Auch bei neuer Hardware, wenn man sich malin Foren zu dem Thema umschaut ) .

Ich weiß, der PC ist auf jeden Fall verbesserbar, aber ich bau ihn ja nicht selbst zusammen, sondern kauf quasie einen Komplett PC,
und hab mir ein paar Teile rausgesucht wie Prozessor und Graka. 
Und für einen Komplett PC sollte der schon einiges hermachen.


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2008)

_Wenn er einiges hermachen soll , dann nimm den E8400 , ist die beste CPU (denke das ist auch der 1. Platz bei PCGH)

64 Bit , ist deine Sache..

Und das mitm Mainboard wäre nen bissl komisch , das müsste eigentlich auch dein Händler haben._


----------



## Mister-Loki (2. Oktober 2008)

Das  ASUS P5K ist das ander das er hat bzw das ASUS IPN73-BA was aber nicht geht bei mir...
Den einzigen E-Chip den er sonnst noch anbietet ist der E7300 sonnst nur teure Quads ;___;


----------



## HeaD87 (2. Oktober 2008)

hd4870 > gtx260


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2008)

_Hey HeaD , er nimmt ja die GTX280... also is alles gute zureden sinnlos._


----------



## Mister-Loki (2. Oktober 2008)

Nicht Sinnlos.
Ich bin mittlerweile auch fest überzeugt, dass die HD4870er > GTX 260er ist.
Und hab sie auch gerade schion einem Freund empfohlen, der sich die 4850er holen wollte und nicht sovielGeld ausgeben wollte um sich so wie ich warscheinlich die einzige Singelcore Karte zu holen die noch besser als die 4870er ist ... 
Und ich bin auch immernoch am überlegen, ob das den Aufpreis wirklich wert ist.. allerdings.. wie oft holt man sich nen komplett neuen PC ...


----------



## HeaD87 (2. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hey HeaD , er nimmt ja die GTX280... also is alles gute zureden sinnlos._


ka was er nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab den thread nich verfolgt >.>


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2008)

_Das stimmt , aber du spielst mit dem neuen dann auf 1650x1080 oder? Die GTX280 lohnt sich finde ich erst ab 1900 etc..

Aber wenn du das Geld hast , wieso nicht :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (2. Oktober 2008)

So, meine ATI Powercolor 4870 1024 MB ist heute gekommen. Leider werde ich heute nicht mehr dazu kommen, sie einzubauen. Wollte es eigentlich noch schnell machen, aber vergaß dabei ganz, daß mein jetziges
Netzteil nicht die nötigen Stromstecker hat. Habe nur einen 6pin Stecker am alten Netzteil. Aber jetzt extra das Neue reinwursteln ist mir heute zu blöd. 

Werde dann morgen den kompletten Umbau in einem Aufwisch machen. Folgende Komponenten werde ich verbauen:

Intel 9550 Quad E0-Stepping (ja, es war mir endlich möglich, dieses elende Stepping aufzutreiben. Bin dafür gerade eben extra 75 km gefahren)
Gigabyte P45 DS4
4GB Corsair PC8500
ATI Powercolor 4870 1024 MB
BQuiet Dark Pro 550 Watt
Samsung F1 Spinpoint

Der Rest wird vom alten Rechner übernommen, aber bleibt ja nicht mehr viel über
Hoffe, die E0 lassen sich wirklich so gut takten, wie ich es bisher im Inet lesen konnte.

Morgen abend werde ich dann bezüglich der ATI einen ersten Erfahrungsbericht posten. Hoffe ich bereue den Kauf nicht

Edit: Habe das ganze bei Hoh.de geholt. Eigentlich wollte ich als Mainboard das Asus P5Q Pro. Das letzte ging aber ärgerlicherweise kurz bevor ich bestellen konnte raus. Deswegen hab ich das Gigabyte als Alternative genommen.
Der Verkäufer meinte, daß es eh besser für mich sei, weil sie mit dem Asus P5Q Pro bisher nur Ärger hatten. Keine Ahnung was man darauf geben kann. Getestet wurde das Board nämlich sehr gut.


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2008)

_Hey Klos , na da freu ich mich schon drauf :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (2. Oktober 2008)

Achja @Mister Locki: Beim 8500er auch unbedingt auf E0-Stepping achten. In sämtlichen Foren sind sie davon ganz begeistert, was Übertaktungspotenzial angeht. Auch wenn du vorerst davon nicht Gebrauch machen solltest, bisschen Reserve ist nie verkehrt. Und die Chance, daß sich ein E0 verdammt gut takten lässt, sind genau so gut, wie seiner Zeit beim 6600 G0.


----------



## Mister-Loki (2. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hey Klos , na da freu ich mich schon drauf :-)_



Dito


----------



## Klos1 (3. Oktober 2008)

Nun muss ich leider wieder vertrösten, was den Erfahrungsbericht bezüglich der ATI4870 angeht. Konnte den Umbau nicht fertig machen, da meine alte Grafikkarte nicht in das alte Gehäuse passt
Fehlen ca. 5 mm! Werd mir wohl für das neue Zeugs auch noch ein Gehäuse kaufen müssen und die alten Teile dann gleich im aktuellen Gehäuse lassen. 

Werd mir wahrscheinlich das hier holen:

http://web.hoh.de/hoh/default.aspx?IT=6782...p;TY=2&ST=1

hat jemand Erfahrung damit oder kann einen Test verlinken? Habe selber nicht viel gefunden im Netz.


----------



## xTaR (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde dir das hier empfehlen :

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...warz::2241.html

Das soll ganz gut sein.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Oktober 2008)

So, hier nun mein erstes Feedback bezüglich der ATI4870. Habe mein System heut komplett zusammen gebastelt und auch gleich mit der Installation begonngen. Betriebssystem ist Vista Business 64bit. Alles lief reibungslos, bis ich mir den Cata 8.9 drauf gemacht habe. Ab da fing das System an rumzuspinnen. Ständiger Reboot und es war nur noch ein Start über abgesichterten Modus möglich.

Inzwischen hagelte es auch schon mal einen Bluescreen. Windows meldete als Verursacher den Cata-Treiber

Versuche gerade das Problem zu beheben, doch der erste Eindruck bezüglich ATI und Treiber ist schon mal dahin. Bei Nvidia hatte ich ein derartiges Problem noch nie.

Naja, mal sehen, wie es weiter geht. Werde mich dann wieder melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update:

So

Nach ausgiebiger Analyse der Bluescreens und diverse Troubleshootings später, scheint nun alles so zu laufen wie es soll. Die Karte ist im Idle unhörbar. Verwende ausschließlich 120mm Lüfter, welche über das Netzteil temparaturgesteuert sind, CPU-Lüfter ist ein Thermalright 128-SE mit 120mm Revoltec-Lüfter. 

Sofort ins Auge sticht das doch deutlich bessere Bild der ATI-Karte gegenüber meiner alten Geforce 8800 GTS. Werde jetzt mal weiter einrichten und dann ausgiebigst Spiele testen.
Danach werde ich berichten, wie sich die Karte so unter Last macht. Vorrausgesetzt es läuft jetzt wirklich alles

Update:

@Mister-Loki: Falls du immer noch am überlegen bist, wegen der Graka, so kann ich von meiner Seite aus bisher grünes Licht geben für die ATI4870. Habe mir wie gesagt das Modell von Powercolor geholt, mit 1024 MB, weil die kaum teurer war. Habe 220 Euro dafür bezahlt.

Nach anfänglichen Treiberproblemem scheint nun alles zu laufen. Die Karte ist im Idle unhörbar und unter Last kann man sie zwar wahrnehmen, aber es ist nicht störend und trotzdem noch als leise zu bezeichnen. Das ganze wohlgemerkt mit offenem Gehäuse. Und ich bin da wirklich sehr empfindlich. Unhörbar, wie meine alte 8800 GTS ist sie allerdings leider nicht mehr. Dafür hat sie aber mehr Power. Habe Crysis gerade alles auf hoch in einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 getestet, mit 2xAA. Läuft butterweich! Später werde ich noch etwas nach oben schrauben.

Aber das Ding wird wirklich knalle heiß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal sehen, vielleicht wirds noch etwas besser, wenn ich den Seitendeckel drauf montiere. Da hängt nämlich auch nochmal ein 120mm Lüfter drauf, der dann auch noch auf die Graka bläst.

Bisher würde ich mir das Ding also auf jedenfall wieder kaufen. Für 220 Euro einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## Mister-Loki (5. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank  für den Test.

"leider" ist meine Wahl schon gefallen.
Nachdem ich so ziemlich das ganze We damit verbracht habe auf 12000 (fiktiv) Seiten mir
diverse Benchs und Tests anzuschauen hab ich mich für die XFX gtx280xxx entschieden, 
ich denke im Momment ist der Unterschied nicht wirklich groß, aber NV schießt eigentlich immer
sehr sehr gute Treiber nach und das erhöht sie performance schon erheblich.
Die XFX Karte ist nochmal deutlich leiser und bleibt anscheinend auch recht kühl.

Ich hoffe natürlich, dass du nun viel spaß mit deiner Karte haben wirst und auch, dass dieser Thread noch 
irgendwem hilft, der sich auch nicht wirklich entscheiden kann...

Als Resümee würde ich sagen, das es letztendlich einen Sieg seitens der HD4780 gibt, ausschlaggebend vom
wahnsinns Preis. Welche Nase am Ende vorn ist, lässt sich denk ich erst nach den nächsten Treibern sagen ....


----------

